# Do You Ever Feel A Little Crabby During Holidays?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Feeling Crabby


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

YUK!









Walter


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

hmmm - I can't see the picture when I pull up the website form the link. I just get a blank white box with a little multi colored box in the corner


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

advancedtel said:


> hmmm - I can't see the picture when I pull up the website form the link. I just get a blank white box with a little multi colored box in the corner


try this http://videos.komando.com/2008/05/28/chris...sland-invasion/


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

no - it must be my browser settings or something. The website comes up and the front page is normal looking. Its just the picture thats on the website is not loading or something. *sigh* computers.....

edit: yes thats what it is - I tried it in Firefox and it worked just fine.

Thats amazing with the crabs!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Ugh.....that gives me the heebeejeebees, especially the baby ones. Yuck!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What an amazing video!
What an even amazing journey for those little guys!
Thanks for sharing that Doxie


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

That's one place I WON'T be visiting!

How would you keep them out of your houses and beds? Why do they tolerate them that way? And WHAT do they eat?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YUM!!! *


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *YUM!!! *


Only an East Coaster would say something mean like that.......
poor little crabs.......









Ok, i'm over it, you bring the lobster pot and I'll bring the butter!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> *YUM!!! *


Only an East Coaster would say something mean like that.......
poor little crabs.......









Ok, i'm over it, you bring the lobster pot and I'll bring the butter!








[/quote]
DONE!!








*YUM!!! *


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Feeling Crabby


OK...where did you get my family video?
Bob


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> *YUM!!! *


Only an East Coaster would say something mean like that.......
poor little crabs.......









Ok, i'm over it, you bring the lobster pot and I'll bring the butter!








[/quote]
I'll bring my clam steamer and 5lbs of butter and salt potatoes and the old bay. James


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh, now stop!!!

All this talk about buttery little steamed little crabs and a clambake is killing me!
Tonight's dinner is leftover meatloaf...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry about that. We had a clambake last weekend after the dog show. James


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> Sorry about that. We had a clambake last weekend after the dog show. James


Nice way to wrap up a show. We did up a few pounds of steamers & 4 lobsters on Memorial Day, along with the requisite corn-on-the-cob. Dripped butter across the patio as we savored the 1st of many for the summer. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Sorry about that. We had a clambake last weekend after the dog show. James


Nice way to wrap up a show. We did up a few pounds of steamers & 4 lobsters on Memorial Day, along with the requisite corn-on-the-cob. Dripped butter across the patio as we savored the 1st of many for the summer. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............
[/quote]
keep it up wolfie.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Sorry about that. We had a clambake last weekend after the dog show. James


Nice way to wrap up a show. We did up a few pounds of steamers & 4 lobsters on Memorial Day, along with the requisite corn-on-the-cob. Dripped butter across the patio as we savored the 1st of many for the summer. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............
[/quote]

and beer?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Sorry about that. We had a clambake last weekend after the dog show. James


Nice way to wrap up a show. We did up a few pounds of steamers & 4 lobsters on Memorial Day, along with the requisite corn-on-the-cob. Dripped butter across the patio as we savored the 1st of many for the summer. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............
[/quote]

and beer?








[/quote]
Oh yeah. There was a little of that, too but I must admit, that wasn't a "1st for the summer".

OH WAIT! "Summer" starts on Memorial Day!!! So - you're right (of course)...those adult beverages WERE also the "1st of many for the summer"!


----------

